# New Canon EOS R3 orders may take up to 6 months to fulfill



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 4, 2021)

> The global chip shortage doesn’t appear to be letting up any time soon. It’s looking more and more like these issues may run well into 2022, if not longer.
> Canon has issued an official statement saying that new orders for the Canon EOS R3 may take up to 6 months to deliver.
> From Canon Japan
> Currently, we have received orders for each of the following products in excess of expectations, and due to the impact of global parts supply, delivery delays are occurring. We apologize for the inconvenience caused to our customers and business partners.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## carlosalberto (Dec 4, 2021)

My common sense tells me that this is not resolved until the second half of 2023


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 4, 2021)

They'll be plenty of R3 returns when the unsponsored YouTubers return theirs just before the return window closes. We will then have a second round of R3 videos entitled 'Why I returned my R3' that will also be complete nonsense.


----------



## Nick L (Dec 4, 2021)

Interesting that Panamoz already have stock and are £450 cheaper than the UK price


----------



## lglass12189 (Dec 4, 2021)

Received mine this past Tuesday.


----------



## danfaz (Dec 4, 2021)

Glad I pre-ordered and received my 14-35.


----------



## Alex784 (Dec 4, 2021)

I've received my pre-order the same day, on Nov 26th.
Tip: sign up for your free CPS membership on https://www.canon-europe.com/pro/canon-professional-services because it seems that Canon serves CPS members first.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 4, 2021)

Nick L said:


> Interesting that Panamoz already have stock and are £450 cheaper than the UK price


As the 14-35 is also readily available here and there were Black Friday deals, I have a theory that the demand is actually low and Canon is trying to drive it up like happens when the rumour gets around that bog roll will be in short supply.


----------



## bergstrom (Dec 4, 2021)

Imagine if all the companies that made electronic crap, stopped making electronic crap? Then we wouldn't have a chip shortage. Its pretty simple.


----------



## morten74 (Dec 4, 2021)

I preorded the R3 April 14 in Norway. I have not heard anything yet. Just out of curiosity, when did you guys who have recived yours order ?


----------



## twoheadedboy (Dec 4, 2021)

morten74 said:


> I preorded the R3 April 14 in Norway. I have not heard anything yet. Just out of curiosity, when did you guys who have recived yours order ?


If you ordered something April 14th, it was not the R3...the first preorders were September.


----------



## morten74 (Dec 4, 2021)

twoheadedboy said:


> If you ordered something April 14th, it was not the R3...the first preorders were September.


Norways biggest photoshop accepted preorders from around that time.


----------



## kaihp (Dec 4, 2021)

Alex784 said:


> I've received my pre-order the same day, on Nov 26th.
> Tip: sign up for your free CPS membership on https://www.canon-europe.com/pro/canon-professional-services because it seems that Canon serves CPS members first.


I'm CPS Gold Platinum level, I preordered on April 14th, first day I could, and I haven't received the offer to pick up my R3.

I spoke to "the other pro dealer" here in Denmark, and the shop assistant said that they only got 1 (one!) R3 on Nov 26th.

@twoheadedboy I'm afraid that your statement is not correct. Here in Denmark we could preorder on the day that the development announcement was made, and I did. As I recall @neuroanatomist and others in the US did exactly the same.

Edit: turns out I'm actually Platinum level 
And I stand corrected about the US preorder date. Honestly, it wasn't high on my attention list


----------



## Froschphoto (Dec 4, 2021)

Sigh, ordered on Sept 14 in the morning, but waiting . . .


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 4, 2021)

morten74 said:


> I preorded the R3 April 14 in Norway. I have not heard anything yet. Just out of curiosity, when did you guys who have recived yours order ?


I ordered from B&H on the morning of 14-Sep, about 45 minutes after preordering opened. Mine was delivered on 29-Nov.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 4, 2021)

kaihp said:


> @twoheadedboy I'm afraid that your statement is not correct. Here in Denmark we could preorder on the day that the development announcement was made, and I did. As I recall @neuroanatomist and others in the US did exactly the same.


Nope. I know some smaller dealers were accepting preorders months before, but Canon USA and the major US retailers didn’t start taking preorders until the official launch on 14-Sep.


----------



## Alex784 (Dec 4, 2021)

kaihp said:


> I'm CPS Gold level, I preordered on April 14th, first day I could, and I haven't received the offer to pick up my R3.


Maybe it also depends on the market size and NA has placed more pre-orders than EMEA, I really don't know. My (pretty big) retailer told me that the delivery priority was also depending on how many preorders a country or a shop had received. Also, I've pre-ordered a 28-70 f2 and received both at the same time. I live in Canada but I am CPS Gold level in Europe. Yes, my EMEA membership is not really valid in NA, but so far, I've received my pre-orders the same day (I traded-in my 1DX3 and a whole bunch of EF-mount L lenses, but I kept the gifts which were coming with 1DX3: 512G CF card, CF reader and a spare battery. Btw, there was no gift for purchasing a EOS R3 in my case).


----------



## kaihp (Dec 4, 2021)

@Alex784 Most likely DK/Europe got prioritized down. Spoke to the smaller of the two pro Canon dealers in DK, and the sales assistant said they received a single R3 on launch date


----------



## Alex784 (Dec 4, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> I ordered from B&H on the morning of 14-Sep, about 45 minutes after preordering opened. Mine was delivered on 29-Nov.


Same here, in Canada. But there was no gift this time (512G CF card, CF reader and a spare battery were offered for purchasing a 1Dx3).


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 4, 2021)

Alex784 said:


> Same here, in Canada. But there was no gift this time (512G CF card, CF reader and a spare battery were offered for purchasing a 1Dx3).


There were offers for the 1DX II as well...


----------



## RayValdez360 (Dec 4, 2021)

morten74 said:


> I preorded the R3 April 14 in Norway. I have not heard anything yet. Just out of curiosity, when did you guys who have recived yours order ?


The November 26th baby.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Dec 4, 2021)

Alex784 said:


> Same here, in Canada. But there was no gift this time (512G CF card, CF reader and a spare battery were offered for purchasing a 1Dx3).


I ordered 6am exactly when the preorders started and got it the 26th. I anticipated massive shortages. I am about to use my new child tonight.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 4, 2021)

The takeaway from this preorder discussion might be not to trust camera stores that accept an order before Canon announces a release.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Dec 4, 2021)

unfocused said:


> The takeaway from this preorder discussion might be not to trust camera stores that accept an order before Canon announces a release.


They already let you know it is first come first serve. that is the point of a pre-order. order first get it first.


----------



## Breizh (Dec 5, 2021)

Don't compare the American market and the European market. The dealers in France have received mostly only one R3 and they will not be delivered again until the beginning of next year.
France is not a small market for Canon but that's the way it is. I suppose for all European countries the situation is the same.
It is not only for the R3 but also most of the RF lenses.
What is becoming unacceptable is that every time a new pro camera comes out, it's always the same supply problems. When Canon announced the release date of the R3, I can't believe, they didn't know they couldn't respect the deadline. It is always the same musica...


----------



## Danglin52 (Dec 5, 2021)

Ordered my September 14th at 10am ET from B&H, no shipment notice yet.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 5, 2021)

Going on a bit of tangent, it seems like for some parts the shortage is being blown out of proportions. GPU shipments have increased by 25% YoY and still there is a shortage thanks to scalpers and miners. I am expecting R3 (and Z9 to lesser degree) will be scalped heavily.








Graphics add-in-board shipment increased 25.7% year to year - VideoCardz.com


Graphics add-in board market reached $13.7 billion for Q3’21 showing double-digit growth year-2-year Quarter-to-quarter graphics add-in board shipments increased by 10.9% and increased by 25.7% year-to-year. Tiburon, Calif. December 3, 2021 – According to a new research report from the analyst...




videocardz.com


----------



## unfocused (Dec 5, 2021)

I’m A little surprised that they are saying lenses that are in stock at several sites are in short supply. I wonder if they are trying to head off complaints like those over the 100-500 which took three months to get a year after release.


----------



## lglass12189 (Dec 5, 2021)

morten74 said:


> I preorded the R3 April 14 in Norway. I have not heard anything yet. Just out of curiosity, when did you guys who have recived yours order ?


I ordered mine on June 25th, I was the first on my local shops list.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 5, 2021)

Danglin52 said:


> Ordered my September 14th at 10am ET from B&H, no shipment notice yet.


On another thread, someone posted that the ordered from B&H at 8:45 ET and theirs shipped the day before Thanksgiving. At this point, unfortunately I suspect you will have to wait for the next allotment, which may be a while.


----------



## DBounce (Dec 5, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> They'll be plenty of R3 returns when the unsponsored YouTubers return theirs just before the return window closes. We will then have a second round of R3 videos entitled 'Why I returned my R3' that will also be complete nonsense.


Why, do you anticipate that the R3 will not be good enough to keep?


----------



## DBounce (Dec 5, 2021)

Got mine the Saturday after thanksgiving. Been playing with it ever since. So far it’s awesome.


----------



## DigitalDog (Dec 5, 2021)

I knew there would be some type of delay. I preordered Sept 14 within a couple of minutes. Was happy to see my order from B&H was shipped out on Nov 24 and I received it a few days later. Some lenses are available but, others are backordered. Going to be a long year.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 5, 2021)

DBounce said:


> Why, do you anticipate that the R3 will not be good enough to keep?


I don’t, I think half the people making YouTube videos simply preorder whatever product is hot, R3, A1, M1 MacBook Pro etc etc, they make an unboxing video, then they make a ‘living with it for two weeks’ video, then they make a ‘why I sent it back’ video. Meanwhile owning it costs nothing because they can send it back for free, they can then move on to ‘purchasing’ the next hot product.

The main ‘excuse’ will be I need the 45mp of the R5 and ”I’ll just wait for an R1”.


----------



## xps (Dec 5, 2021)

My order was placed in the beginning of August, I´ve still no shipment date. Rare good in Germany. Shop personal offered an 2nd R5, as time to delivery could exceed summer 2022. 
The 100mm macro RF order at the same time will be fullfilled in early 2022, maybe Jan/Feb


----------



## kaihp (Dec 5, 2021)

Breizh said:


> Don't compare the American market and the European market. The dealers in France have received mostly only one R3 and they will not be delivered again until the beginning of next year.
> France is not a small market for Canon but that's the way it is. I suppose for all European countries the situation is the same.


That's what I hear in Denmark as well: only one R3 camera per shop. 

On the other hand, they received a mountain of Sony a7iv's:
85 pcs a7IV as a Christmas tree


----------



## Copland (Dec 5, 2021)

Sorry to say, but the problem is not to get "one R3" to play a little bit. 

The thing of concern is, that you can not switch your equipment as planned. No 100-500, no 400/2.8, no 2nd, 3rd R3 is promptly available.
Working with fast EF telephoto lenses, EF Bodies and some RF available Lenses in operation together is nice, but not in a professionell way.
And at the End of 2022 when the next prof. R-Body will arrive, you have your early 2021-ordered then oldish equipment together. Maybe. 

Lets see how fast Nikon can deliver. The race is on. 
After 30 years with Canon I´m now open minded.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 5, 2021)

Copland said:


> Lets see how fast Nikon can deliver. The race is on.
> After 30 years with Canon I´m now open minded.


I lost any interest when I saw the Z9 was a 1.34 kg monster.


----------



## john1970 (Dec 5, 2021)

Copland said:


> Sorry to say, but the problem is not to get "one R3" to play a little bit.
> 
> The thing of concern is, that you can not switch your equipment as planned. No 100-500, no 400/2.8, no 2nd, 3rd R3 is promptly available.
> Working with fast EF telephoto lenses, EF Bodies and some RF available Lenses in operation together is nice, but not in a professionell way.
> ...


I don't know where you are based, but if you are in the US both the RF 100-500 mm and RF 400 mm f2.8 lens are in stock at amazon.com at of Sunday Dec 5th at 7 a.m.


----------



## Breizh (Dec 5, 2021)

john1970 said:


> I don't know where you are based, but if you are in the US both the RF 100-500 mm and RF 400 mm f2.8 lens are in stock at amazon.com at of Sunday Dec 5th at 7 a.m.


As I said before USA first and the rest of Europe when Canon has time to ship.
Very simple to say that there is stock in the US but as most sellers in the US refuse to ship to Europe, there is no other solution in Europe than to wait.
Canon needs to change its policy by announcing a delivery date for the US and Asia and a delivery date for Europe.


----------



## DBounce (Dec 5, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I don’t, I think half the people making YouTube videos simply preorder whatever product is hot, R3, A1, M1 MacBook Pro etc etc, they make an unboxing video, then they make a ‘living with it for two weeks’ video, then they make a ‘why I sent it back’ video. Meanwhile owning it costs nothing because they can send it back for free, they can then move on to ‘purchasing’ the next hot product.
> 
> The main ‘excuse’ will be I need the 45mp of the R5 and ”I’ll just wait for an R1”.


Why would they send it back, when they can just sell it and make a profit? Like I recently did with my Sony A7S3 (R3 replaces) and Sony FX6 (stopped using it once my Red Komodo arrived)? 

While all of these cameras are now over a year since release, they are still all backordered for months. As, per this article the R3 will be also. Keep in mind the R1 will probably cost near on $8k. It’s going to be in a a different price bracket to the R3 for many.


----------



## DBounce (Dec 5, 2021)

Breizh said:


> As I said before USA first and the rest of Europe when Canon has time to ship.
> Very simple to say that there is stock in the US but as most sellers in the US refuse to ship to Europe, there is no other solution in Europe than to wait.
> Canon needs to change its policy by announcing a delivery date for the US and Asia and a delivery date for Europe.


RF 100-500 says “In Stock Soon”… good luck with that!


----------



## Alex784 (Dec 5, 2021)

Breizh said:


> most sellers in the US refuse to ship to Europe


They don't have the right to do so Also, the price in each country seems to be different as well.

For example, when 1DX3 has been released, it was much cheaper to fly from Vienna to Zürich and to buy it there. So maybe you might want to call a camera store in Geneva and ask, who knows...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 5, 2021)

DBounce said:


> RF 100-500 says “In Stock Soon”… good luck with that!


I ordered both my RF 100-500 and RF 28-70/2 from Amazon when they were listed as In Stock Soon. I had both lenses in hand within 10 days of ordering.


----------



## kaihp (Dec 5, 2021)

Alex784 said:


> They don't have the right to do so Also, the price in each country seems to be different as well.
> 
> For example, when 1DX3 has been released, it was much cheaper to fly from Vienna to Zürich and to buy it there. So maybe you might want to call a camera store in Geneva and ask, who knows...


I believe that what you are describing is different from @Breizh's point: Breizh talks about ordering online and having the products shipped from the USA to EU.
You are talking about physically travelling to another country and physically purchasing the product in that country.

You should, technically, have to pay import duties on the camera when you returned from Switzerland to Austria, but that's beyond the point of this discussion.


----------



## David - Sydney (Dec 5, 2021)

Alex784 said:


> They don't have the right to do so Also, the price in each country seems to be different as well.
> 
> For example, when 1DX3 has been released, it was much cheaper to fly from Vienna to Zürich and to buy it there. So maybe you might want to call a camera store in Geneva and ask, who knows...


That is not correct. B&H refuses to sell the R5 to customers with an Australian address. Other stuff can be okay though.
Flying to another country to purchase is a different story and importation duties, VAT/GST etc should apply when bringing it back into your home country unless you are part of a trade bloc/EU.


----------



## Alex784 (Dec 5, 2021)

kaihp said:


> I believe that what you are describing is different from @Breizh's point: Breizh talks about ordering online and having the products shipped from the USA to EU.


That is exactly I was talking about: a US-based store is prohibited by Canon to ship to EU and vice versa.


kaihp said:


> You should, technically, have to pay import duties on the camera when you returned from Switzerland to Austria, but that's beyond the point of this discussion.


Both being part of Schengen zone, there is no import duty to pay. That also means that there is no VAT refund, but it does not matter as long as the final price, including the plane tickets, is much cheaper in Switzerland than in Austria.


----------



## David - Sydney (Dec 5, 2021)

Alex784 said:


> I've received my pre-order the same day, on Nov 26th.
> Tip: sign up for your free CPS membership on https://www.canon-europe.com/pro/canon-professional-services because it seems that Canon serves CPS members first.


CPS is very different from region to region.
In Australia, you must have your own company that "generates most of your income as a professional photographer or cinematographer (or both) in an Australian registered business?" They don't even treat the R5 as an eligible body but they have added the R3.
https://cps.canon.com.au/cps/membership/qualification
When I mentioned to the forum some time ago that CPS membership in Australia should be opened up to prosumers who own significant high end Canon kit similar to the European model, then there was a chorus of "we don't want our service to be compromised by the great unwashed".


----------



## Alex784 (Dec 5, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> That is not correct. B&H refuses to sell the R5 to customers with an Australian address.


Why isn't correct ? I was talking about Switzerland and Austria, two neighboring countries in the same customs zone.
Of course B&H refuses to sell the R5 to customers with an Australian address: Canon wants Australians to buy their products from Australian retailers.


----------



## Alex784 (Dec 5, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> CPS is very different from region to region.


I perfectly know that, but the only fact to be a CPS member (which is supposed to have an international coverage, considering that the photo pros travel worldwide, even it covers only the commercial region of the member, e.g.: NA, EMEA, APAC) *seems* to give a priority. At least, in my case. For example, I don't qualify in Canada (I don't want to pay either), but I do qualify in EMEA and it does not cost me a dime. Furthermore, I could receive some welcome gifts and get them shipped to my parents in Europe, but I don't really care: I just want to always receive my preorders ASAP and so far, it worked just fine.


----------



## kaihp (Dec 5, 2021)

Alex784 said:


> That is exactly I was talking about: a US-based store is prohibited by Canon to ship to EU and vice versa.
> 
> Both being part of Schengen zone, there is no import duty to pay. That also means that there is no VAT refund, but it does not matter as long as the final price, including the plane tickets, is much cheaper in Switzerland than in Austria.


OK, I did not read it that way - quite the opposite.

As for Schengen, it is the passport agreememt, not a tax zone. UK was never part of the Schengen agreement, but they were part of the EU and thus you could import goods without tax & VAT. As they are no longer part of the EU, this is no longer possible.


----------



## David - Sydney (Dec 5, 2021)

Alex784 said:


> Why isn't correct ? I was talking about Switzerland and Austria, two neighboring countries in the same customs zone.
> Of course B&H refuses to sell the R5 to customers with an Australian address: Canon wants Australians to buy their products from Australian retailers.


I was commenting on the conversation from an Australian perspective.
"most sellers in the US refuse to ship to Europe 
They don't have the right to do so."
Canon are able to restrict their resellers to certain geographies. The "right" or "legality" of the situation is different of course but the resellers want to keep Canon as a product and hence toe the official line. Canon Australia only provide a 5 year Australian warranty as well. Never needed to access it when traveling overseas thankfully


----------



## Alex784 (Dec 5, 2021)

kaihp said:


> As for Schengen, it is the passport agreememt, not a tax zone.


Yes, actually you are right. So you could get a VAT refund then, but if the store cannot sell abroad, you'll have to do it at the border. I do (also) have an EU passport, but I never tried that myself. My point is that even if you buy it in Switzerland and bring it to EU, it will be cheaper than purchasing it, let's say, in Finland, where VAT is 24% vs 7.7% in Switzerland.


David - Sydney said:


> Canon are able to restrict their resellers to certain geographies.


That's exactly what I am talking about. It should be part of some dealership agreement.


----------



## David - Sydney (Dec 5, 2021)

Alex784 said:


> That's exactly what I am talking about. It should be part of some dealership agreement.


My corporate job is in procurement and I deal with network equipment OEMs and distributors in different countries every day. We often buy direct and import for our internal or managed services usage where it makes sense and we have the capacity to handle the importation requirements but resale needs to be bought locally for regulatory reasons. Some business units are happy to accept non-reclaimable GST/VAT costs vs simplicity of ordering.
There are ways around local distributors especially with drop-shipments after staging eg buy in Singapore, test the configuration there and then intra-company asset transfer to the destination country. 
Getting a global discount vs local markups makes centralised ordering much more favourable. Local sales account managers hate it because they lose out on commissions.
Global maintenance agreements come into the equation though. 
Global trade, export licenses and tax issues are very much front-of-mind for each business model as no one wants to be on the front page being slapped with fines.
Of course, all of this isn't relevant for consumer purchases but gives some idea of how it all fits together at the distributor level.


----------



## Roo (Dec 6, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> CPS is very different from region to region.
> In Australia, you must have your own company that "generates most of your income as a professional photographer or cinematographer (or both) in an Australian registered business?" They don't even treat the R5 as an eligible body but they have added the R3.
> https://cps.canon.com.au/cps/membership/qualification
> When I mentioned to the forum some time ago that CPS membership in Australia should be opened up to prosumers who own significant high end Canon kit similar to the European model, then there was a chorus of "we don't want our service to be compromised by the great unwashed".


Not quite correct - the R and R5 are eligible bodies when you view the eligible products list linked on the qualification page.


----------



## Breizh (Dec 6, 2021)

CPS or not CPS, I have never seen a priority in France. If you have the money to pay for it 6 months in advance, you are sure to receive it first. 
I understand that it's difficult for dealers to refuse to sell to amateurs, it's their business, but as it's a camera for professionals, there should be priorities for orders.
Currently, there are amateurs who don't even know how to use it and take pictures of their cat in their garden, they are so proud to post pictures on the net, which I find completely ridiculous when there are professionals who have no visibility on the delivery date. 
This situation is also stupid when you have equipment to resell, you don't know when you can start selling it. 
They tell you: put an order and wait. Waiting for how long, 1, 3, 6 months, no one can answer, this is not a serious way of working.


----------



## arbitrage (Dec 6, 2021)

Last Monday I was speaking with my dealer about the Z9 and he asked if I knew anyone looking for an R3 as he had "a few" in stock. I'm guessing he has since sold them. This was at CameraCanada. If you are looking you could give them a call and see if they still have any.


----------



## David - Sydney (Dec 6, 2021)

Roo said:


> Not quite correct - the R and R5 are eligible bodies when you view the eligible products list linked on the qualification page.


It is very inconsistent. The front page says 1D/R3/5D bodies. The eligible products popup excludes all 1DX variants, 5Diii, 5Div. Why would the R be okay but the R6 is not included?
The lenses are also a very strange list. Maybe the site doesn't work properly with Firefox and Edge.


----------



## slclick (Dec 7, 2021)

No problem, most folks are waiting on more important things anyway. It's all backlogged.


----------



## Roo (Dec 9, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> It is very inconsistent. The front page says 1D/R3/5D bodies. The eligible products popup excludes all 1DX variants, 5Diii, 5Div. Why would the R be okay but the R6 is not included?
> The lenses are also a very strange list. Maybe the site doesn't work properly with Firefox and Edge.


It's like the old 5D series vs 6D series thing - 6 series cameras are not built to the same standard being polycarbonate rather than having a mag alloy chassis and not having the same weather sealing. It's a fair question on the R as it is built similarly to a 6 series but it probably gets a pass because it was the first Canon mirrorless.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Dec 16, 2021)

Japan still has no RF 16mm for sale.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 3, 2022)

I called my local retailer here in Canada the other week to ask them to put my name on a list for an R3, thinking it would takes weeks/months for them to get one in. The retailer informed me they had one in stock and it was mine if I wanted it.


----------



## Andrew_kuttor (Jan 13, 2022)

I just received my R3 a few days ago... I have a HUGE suggestion, and how I got mine. 

Find a small camera store. In a town, and call them... even if you have to drive a few hours outside of wherever you live. 

I said I wanted one, and they were able to get it in my hands in like a week and a half. 

I was shocked, when I ordered it, I told them I just forgot about it because figured it wouldn't be in my hands for 6 months an they said, well since we are small we can get one in and not necessarily sell it right away because in smaller towns, more expensive cameras, stick on th shelves for longer


----------

